# TANGY = Fermento or Encapsulated Citric Acid?



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

To all you who process your own summer sausage or snack stix, do you use fermento or encapsulated citric acid to reach the desired tangyness of the meat?


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

encapsulated citric acid is the way to go. go to your local meat locker and ask them for some.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've used both....I prefer Fermento.Not as sharply acid as Citric Acid.We have felt Citric Acid makes it to sour or tangy.

Citric Acid is easier to find.


----------

